# Galveston oil spill



## chimneymasterbassmaster (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm planning my fishing trips to the coast this summer and am concerned how the recent oil spill has affected things. I've heard it's all good, it's a little problem but not too bad and it's bad in places like around Pelican Island. I wade fish the surf and bays and like to eat a few and was hoping to get some feedback from some local fisherman. 

Thanks!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I fished all around Pelican this weekend.

Wind is far more an issue then oil spill. I launched at TSD and fished all around that area with zero indication there had been a spill.


----------

